# Friend Needs Prayers (Updated...)



## coggins (Nov 23, 2009)

A good friend of mine, and a fellow member on this site, and his family are experiencing tragedy.  His two yr old son died as a result of a horrible accident Sat.  They could use all the prayers they can get in this difficult time.  I talked to him this morning and he said it was OK to release his name,  10mm Hunter or Raley Lane.  It was his son who shot himself accidently Sat. in Gainesville, GA.  Raley was arrested for involuntary manslaughter, cruelty to children, and reckless misconduct.  He is out on bond now and needs everyone prayers and support.  Please help.  He adorded his son this was tradgedy and NOTHING else.


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent up for the family


----------



## Sargent (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh how awful  Prayers on the way for the family


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 23, 2009)

I hate to hear that prayers sent and if there is any thing else we can do just PM me please


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2009)

So sad;May God Bless.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 23, 2009)

prayers for the parents and family


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. You got them.

Brian1


----------



## GODZHUNTER77 (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## jagman (Nov 23, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## punchydawg (Nov 23, 2009)

Been praying hard since Sat.his brother is a member of our church.


----------



## w-deputy (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## coggins (Nov 25, 2009)

btt


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 25, 2009)

You're right, it is a tragedy, and my prayers go out to your friend.


----------



## loucfir (Nov 25, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 25, 2009)

Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Debin (Nov 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## mattech (Nov 25, 2009)

very very sad indeed, prayers sent, it always makes it worse around holidays.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Nov 25, 2009)

This is an extremely sad situation.  Raley is like a brother to me.  Coggins and myself have spent many many days with him.  I have been and will continue to pray for Rale and his entire family.


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 25, 2009)

Praying for your friend and family..........Can't imagine losing one of my children.........May level heads pervail................RW


----------



## gtparts (Nov 25, 2009)

Breaks my heart. Prayers sent.


----------



## mrcpntcst (Nov 27, 2009)

BTT for a good friend


----------



## DeerHunter06 (Nov 29, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## messenger (Nov 30, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------

